# Ray Mears Seems To Like Them.....



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Came across these watches, thought the pro diver had great spec IMHO. Made by GWS, 20ATM, tritium tubes, screw down crown, saphire crystal with a nice tidy face. I tried a search for "gws" & "gws watch" here which returned no results. Does anybody have experience of these?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

What makes you say Ray Mears likes them? Now wears a Rolex Submariner and a Citizen before that.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

jbw said:


> What makes you say Ray Mears likes them? Now wears a Rolex Submariner and a Citizen before that.


They are sold on his bushcraft site. I would post a link but unsure if that's permited.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Ah, but they are the ones he is paid to like....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timez Own said:


> They are sold on his bushcraft site. I would post a link but unsure if that's permited.


It isn`t...



> *Forum Terms & Rules*
> 
> Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted.


 :wink2:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

artistmike said:


> Ah, but they are the ones he is paid to like....


Can't be paying him much , Nowhere on his site does he state that he likes the watches!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

jbw said:


> Can't be paying him much , Nowhere on his site does he state that he likes the watches!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL. Ok people, maybe I should have titled this thread differently, my bad. But what do you think of the watch, does anyone on the forum own/owned 'any' GWS watch?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'm not sure that these are particularly popular on the watch forums I visit. I think the problem is that it's not what it purports to be in terms of being a diver's watch according to the ISO standards and that possibly there are better alternatives available, depending on what you want a watch for... Having said that I can't see any real problems with it as a general purpose watch if you can get it at the right price, which may be a little lower than on Mear's site.

What aspect of the watch is it that appeals to you? If we know we may be able to offer some other ideas to put in the mix....


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

artistmike said:


> I'm not sure that these are particularly popular on the watch forums I visit. I think the problem is that it's not what it purports to be in terms of being a diver's watch according to the ISO standards and that possibly there are better alternatives available, depending on what you want a watch for... Having said that I can't see any real problems with it as a general purpose watch if you can get it at the right price, which may be a little lower than on Mear's site.
> 
> What aspect of the watch is it that appeals to you? If we know we may be able to offer some other ideas to put in the mix....


The tritium tubes are a big attraction having had a traser before and knowing I can see my watch no matter how long I've been in the dark. 20ATM is great peace of mind as is the screw down crown. I am a fan also of saphire crystals, I know they may be harder to polish but they are also harder to scratch in the first place and can usually take quite a beating. I prefer a metal case, be it stainless or titanium, pvd is a good finish. I also prefer metal straps but the lack of this wouldn't put me off a good watch as this can usually be changed anyway.

Thanks


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I like everything about the watch , it's a nice design and got the advantage of the tubes but for me it's priced just a little too high. The main reason i wouldn't buy one is that it's a 40mm case but this is the perfect size for some people. I have never seen a picture of one posted on here so a real opinion might be a bit slim.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

seen the price of his knives............I'd want it gold plated for that


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Timez Own said:


> The tritium tubes are a big attraction having had a traser before and knowing I can see my watch no matter how long I've been in the dark. 20ATM is great peace of mind as is the screw down crown. I am a fan also of saphire crystals, I know they may be harder to polish but they are also harder to scratch in the first place and can usually take quite a beating. I prefer a metal case, be it stainless or titanium, pvd is a good finish. I also prefer metal straps but the lack of this wouldn't put me off a good watch as this can usually be changed anyway.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I would have suggested a Traser which I would suspect are possibly of better spec and cheaper than the GWS. If you're set on the GWS though I'd look on Fleabay as I think you'll get one a good bit cheaper than on Mear's site....


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

The knives and axes used by Ray are top drawer stuff and in my opinion good value , only my opinion though .


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

mickey the brindle said:


> The knives and axes used by Ray are top drawer stuff and in my opinion good value , only my opinion though .


His Woodlore knife is very well regarded in the Bushcraft community. I couldn't get on with it tho when I had mine, I found the handle slipped too much, it was a beautiful knife all-round tho.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

The GWS are cheaper & are usually better specks and the price is a lot less than the Traser , the GWW do a bracelet with solid end pieces.

The GWS also have screws for fixing the straps instead of the usual pins which usual putt out after a few months.


----------

